# Knives you've carried or still carry



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

These are the knives, in chronological order, that I carried either during my childhood, military, security or police service days.

*Wooden/brass handled lock knife,* vanadium steel blade - This is exactly the same as the first knife I carried in my pocket on the streets of London from the age of 16 to 18. When I went into the RAF I left it at home & never carried it again, it had a lethal 4" blade, was too much of a weapon & became illegal anyway sometime in the 80s, when a 3" inch blade on a knife was made the legal maximum.
https://us.123rf.com/450wm/abhbah05...-with-brass-ends-and-a-dark-wooden-handle.jpg

*1950s RAF/Special Forces Type D survival knife,* black parkerized blade. The new version is basically still the same, but with black handle. The one I still have is exactly like this and probably made in the 60s or 70s.

*British MoD pen knife*. However, my issued one doesn't have anything written on it, only the MoD crow's foot stamp, because this photo shows two civilian replica versions. The official MoD one was the same as the one on the left and did not have the spike as shown fitted to the one on the right.
https://coolmaterial.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/British-Army-Navy-Knives.jpg

*Swiss Army Spartan -* during my RAF Regt days this was always with me in my combat webbing or in my combat jacket. Later in security service it was always in a pocket along with the my MoD pen knife.

*
Victorinox/Mauser German Army knife -* in a pouch om my police uniform belt for most of my police service

*Swedish Sandvik pruning lock knife -* loose in a pocket almost every day for most of my police service

*Swedish Normark -* This was carried most days when I was on the District Support Unit (London riot police) and Central London Reserve (also riot and demo police), easier to open and easier to cut with in stressful situations than smaller multi-tool knives, Normarks have a very stable open blade position without a lock, which can be adjusted by the screws. So it was also much easier & quicker to put away than a lock knife.
https://p2.la-img.com/690/42102/18344624_1_l.jpg

YES...some days in the Regt and in the police I was carrying three knives


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

A very interesting read and a cool assembly of knives - thanks!


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Outside of skinning knives and filet knives for fishing, I have three that can routinely be found on my person:

Boker Camp Knife

This is the "weekender" of sorts. Never know when one will make an impromptu purchase of some wine, cheese, and bread and have a picnic. The missus is always impressed with such preparedness.

Boker Bird Knife

This was a gift and although I only use the guthook about a dozen days a year, it is perfectly sized for my pocket.

Abel Folding Knife

This was also a gift, along with a matching pair of nippers. I do wish that it was the DeYoung redfish pattern, as that's what my Abel reel is, but perhaps I just need to get the redfish pliers instead.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Geesh. You guys are making me feel a bit "unmanly". The only knife (other than for miltary reasons), that I have ever carried, is a Swiss Army Knife. I thought about getting the little folder that RogerP mentioned in earlier threads but I just can't see a real use for it. I currently live in a city that is pretty much crime free (and my Walther PPK handles all the imaginary problems that might arrive). I honestly don't need a knife (outside of the kitchen) for daily life.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

I always carry a knife, but without any expectation of needing to use it in self-defence (for which purpose it would be somewhat inadequate) - it is just for opening bottles and such tasks. I have recently inherited a small collection of Victorian knives that my father assembled. He was an artist and clearly had quite an interest in knives, but most seem to have been selected for incidental use while painting and drawing.

My largest knife, which in fact would be quite useful as a weapon, is a Norwegian scout knife I had as a boy when such knives could legally be carried and worn by boys. Quite illegal now for a person of any age.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Daily I carry a Buck Trio, a small three bladed pocket knife, for opening correspondence and (believe it on not!) whittling on our front porch...and occasionally with the grandsons. I primarily use a Buck Skinner and a small Buck field knife for hunting season. Finally, I have a K-Bar Fighting knife, a Bayonet, and a USAF Officers Saber, all presented to me at various points over the past 40 years, hanging on my "I love me wall(s). Other than varios kitchen knives, that's about it.


----------



## quiller (Dec 25, 2010)

I am a lefty,so my choice of folders is a little limited.I had an Emerson lefty 6,but it was too expensive to carry.I have edced a few Striders[SNG and PT],but now lean toward small fixed blades.I carry a Perrin street surgeon or a Landi PSK.


----------



## NotSharp (Apr 11, 2014)

We are limited here in the UK, as to what we can legally edc.

Non locking, sub 3" blade folders are fine to edc, but fixed or locking can only be carried with "Good Reason". That is good reason in the eyes of the Law.

Consequently, I carry one of these three, every day.



If out shooting, I carry a locking,or fixed blade.

Steve.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

I have a large assortment, but the ones most likely to be on me are:
A swiss army knife on my keychain (blade, file, scissors: I stopped getting the ones with plastic sides that hold the toothpick and tweezers because the glue gives up and they fall off. Now I have the one that is slimmer with metal sides)
A box cutter fold of brass that holds a square razor blade. I actually found that when setting up a lab space, it must have come with somebody's boxes of cargo. I have not been able to find a source for those. I like it for two reasons: 1) lightest solution I can come up with at 1/2 ounce 2) always sharp as the razor can be reversed and I have a box of 100 that cost me < $10.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

quiller said:


> I am a lefty


How does that make a difference?

Do you mean you would only consider using folders that are single-hand "openable" with the bar/notch other thumb-opening device on one side of the blade only?


----------



## quiller (Dec 25, 2010)

If the knife is a liner lock ,the liner would lock on the left hand side,and closing the knife would be harder for me.More importantly many knives have a thumb stud on only 1 side ,or don't have a cutout that makes the thumb stud[if dual] accessible for a lefty.Also many tactical knives have pocket clips setting the knife up for right hand carry.That being said I can use right handed knives which have either a thumb stud or thumb disc that is not blocked by the knife's scale.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Past:

Present:










Future:


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

radix023 said:


> I have a large assortment, but the ones most likely to be on me are:
> A swiss army knife on my keychain (blade, file, scissors: I stopped getting the ones with plastic sides that hold the toothpick and tweezers because the glue gives up and they fall off. Now I have the one that is slimmer with metal sides)
> *A box cutter fold of brass that holds a square razor blade.* I actually found that when setting up a lab space, it must have come with somebody's boxes of cargo. I have not been able to find a source for those. I like it for two reasons: 1) lightest solution I can come up with at 1/2 ounce 2) always sharp as the razor can be reversed and I have a box of 100 that cost me < $10.


Like this, but brass?


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

The smallest Swiss Army model, on my keychain. Use the little scissors as much as anything


----------

